# alternative zu webmin?



## ubuntu1967 (27. März 2015)

Hallo, ich suche eine alternative zu webmin (Internetinterface und Framework) , das zu beglückende OS ist Ubuntu 14.04.2 (64 Bit).
Kennt jemand so ein Interface ohne ein anderes OS wie Zentyal oder UCS installieren zu müssen?


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2015)

Schau Dir vielleicht mal Home an. Was genau hast Du denn vor?


----------



## Saguya (27. März 2015)

Kannst auch Froxlor nehmen. Und bei welchem IF muss man ein anderes OS installieren, hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. März 2015)

*Saguya*


> Kannst auch Froxlor nehmen


Leider fand ich keine Anleitung Froxlor in Ubuntu zu installieren?


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2015)

https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...oxlor-server-management-panel-on-ubuntu-12-04 sollte bei bei 14.04 ähnlich funktionieren.


----------



## Saguya (27. März 2015)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> *Saguya*
> Leider fand ich keine Anleitung Froxlor in Ubuntu zu installieren?



Braucht man nicht mal per apt-get zu installieren ... einfach das packet runterladen, auf den server packen => entpacken und per URL/IP den Ordner aufrufen.
Was für ein Webserver benutzt du auf deinem (V)/ Root-Server, apache2 o. nginx?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. März 2015)

*Saguya* Ich habe apache2.


----------



## Jimini (27. März 2015)

Bitte beachte, dass man Webmin höchstens innerhalb eines lokalen Netzwerks nutzen sollte - auf öffentlich erreichbaren Systemen sind solche Administrationsmethoden eine ganz schlechte Idee.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. März 2015)

*Jimini* 


> dass man Webmin höchstens innerhalb eines lokalen Netzwerks nutzen sollte


Betrifft das auch Froxlor?


----------



## Saguya (27. März 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Bitte beachte, dass man Webmin höchstens innerhalb eines lokalen Netzwerks nutzen sollte - auf öffentlich erreichbaren Systemen sind solche Administrationsmethoden eine ganz schlechte Idee.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Das ist quatsch, sorry. Es kommt immer drauf an, wie man es schützt. Wenn man es richtig macht, hat man keine probleme.
Betreite schon mehr als 10j Server, mit solchen IFs (aktuell Froxlor) und hatte noch nie probleme damit ... man sollte es auch nie, per IP aufrufen, sondern immer per sub-domain usw.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2015)

Naja, "Quatsch" ist das nicht. Schließlich baut man sich damit freiwillig eine zusätzliche Tür in den Server ein und so ein Web-Login ist auch in meinen Augen unsicherer als z. B. der Zugriff via SSH-Key. 

Btw: Was bringt der Aufruf via Subdomain statt IP? Die Subdomain landet letztendlich auch nur auf der IP.


----------



## Jimini (27. März 2015)

Saguya schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch, sorry. Es kommt immer drauf an, wie man es schützt. Wenn man es richtig macht, hat man keine probleme.
> Betreite schon mehr als 10j Server, mit solchen IFs (aktuell Froxlor) und hatte noch nie probleme damit ... man sollte es auch nie, per IP aufrufen, sondern immer per sub-domain usw.


Wie authentifiziert man sich denn bei Froxlor? Ich habe vor 8 Jahren  oder so mal (im privaten Netz) Webmin genutzt, bin dann aber schnell  wieder auf SSH umgestiegen. Zumindest bei Webmin meldet man sich mit  einem Nutzernamen und einem Passwort an -verglichen mit SSH-Pubkey-Auth  (idealerweise lässt man SSH-Verbindungen dann nur von einer oder zwei  IP-Adressen aus zu) ist das ein offenes Scheunentor.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass ein solcher Zugang dann direkt vielfältige  Möglichkeiten bietet, mit root-Rechten auf dem System zu arbeiten.  Ferner haben Webmin und Konsorten solch umfassende und weitreichende  Berechtigungen, dass Sicherheitslücken hier sehr schnell sehr drastische  Auswirkungen haben können.
Nicht umsonst ist eine Grundregel, niemals root-Logins von außen zuzulassen.

Nachtrag:


keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, "Quatsch" ist das nicht. Schließlich baut  man sich damit freiwillig eine zusätzliche Tür in den Server ein und so  ein Web-Login ist auch in meinen Augen unsicherer als z. B. der Zugriff  via SSH-Key.


Das kommt noch hinzu - ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Installationen von Webmin, Froxlor etc. auch via HTTP erreichbar sind.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. März 2015)

Zu webmin fand ich folgendes >>> Webmin ? Archiv ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de <<< man soll es nicht mehr nutzen!!


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2015)

Das ist aber nicht nur ein Problem von Webmin. Du kannst Dir Dein System auch mit ner ganzen Menge anderer Software zerschießen. Darum bin ich ein Fan davon, nur dass zu installieren was ich auch wirklich brauche.

Falls die Frage untergegangen ist: Was genau hast Du denn eigentlich vor? Wofür benötigst Du Webmin bzw. eine Alternative?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. März 2015)

webmin oder etc brauch ich nur experimentell als Hobby zum ausprobieren, ohne finanzielle Interessen.


----------



## KennyKiller (29. März 2015)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> webmin oder etc brauch ich nur experimentell als Hobby zum ausprobieren, ohne finanzielle Interessen.


Dann ist webmin völlig ok und dafür ist es auch gedacht. Bitte webmin nicht auf einem öffentlichen Server betreiben, das könnte böse ausgehen...

owncloud wurde wegen Sicherheitslücken auch aus den Paketquellen entfernt. Das heißt nicht, dass man es nicht mehr benutzen kann/soll.


----------

